# I once was in love with my RP........



## JPAZ (Feb 16, 2021)

"A Tale of Two Bodies"

A while back, when I had a 5Div and one of the M's for a secondary body / backup, I grew to be very disappointed in my APS-C results (another topic for another day) so when the RP became available, selling my EF-M lenses and body and getting the smallest and lightest full frame Canon camera at an almost financial wash seemed a no-brainer. I'd have two FF cameras, one an amazing pro-level and the other more portable. The RP got me hooked. I soon was using the RP as my primary camera, able to get some very reasonable images with adapted EF lenses, and the DSLR was sitting. Histogram in the EVF, exposure simulation, and almost DSLR controls wooed me. Despite some limitations, the mirrorless world got me hooked. Over time, I was able to get an R5 and sell the 5Div. Everyone should have these problems (insert sarcasm Emoji here) but that is my recent history. 

Now, I have been taken with the R5. The RP is sitting. I have carried both cameras to have two different lens combinations and the RP just is not the same. Maybe the RP "love affair" is over. I am not ready to sell the secondary body nor can I afford to get a different "image capturing mistress." I have thought about an R or an R6, but it won't happen. 

Just throwing this out there for your thoughts. I am going to be loyal to my present camera family but........


----------



## Act444 (Feb 17, 2021)

Similar thing is taking place between my RP and my M6 (using the former more, latter gathering more dust). I don't see myself giving up the M system entirely (specific use case in mind) but I could very well try to downsize it to an M200 or something once the price is right...


----------



## JohnC (Feb 17, 2021)

Same thing with my m6II VS 5d4. I’m sure when I get an r5 it will continue.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

If you are going to have multiple cameras, each needs a purpose otherwise you are better off not having multiple. If the cameras are too similar one will sit and the other will get used.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 17, 2021)

docsmith said:


> If you are going to have multiple cameras, each needs a purpose otherwise you are better off not having multiple. If the cameras are too similar one will sit and the other will get used.



I probably use my M6-II more than my R5 just because it's a lot more portable. Last time I was on foot with the M6, I also had my M50 with me. I stuck the 11-22mm lens on it just in case I decided I needed a wide angle shot (since the M6-II had the Tamron 18-200). I didn't actually end up using the M50 for anything other than a spare card holder but it was nice knowing I wouldn't have to change lenses.


----------



## David the street guy (Mar 12, 2021)

I understand your problem. The RP is now so cheap that it's better to keep it as your secondary body or even as your emergency body in case of a problem with your R5 (hope that never happens to you!) than to sell it for a few hundred dollars (here, in Québec, you can buy it new for the equivalent of around 1 000 US$).


----------

